# 90cm tank.. Aquavas? ADA? Alternatives?



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Anybody know how much Aquavas tanks cost? 
Are they better or worse or much the same as ADA? 
Alternatives?
I'm looking for a 90cm tank or maybe something bigger maybe a little smaller but no smaller than a 75p
I know about green leaf aquariums but dont know about the quality of the silicon or how clear the glass is. My ADA mini m has very good glass so I dont want to be disappointed with such an expensive purchase.
Chime in!


----------



## gomesj (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't think you can purchase just the tank from Aquavas. You have to buy the whole system, but I could be wrong


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Ive had the same questions. I have a 90p that is about 3 years old and love it. Ive been toying with the idea of selling it for a 120cm rimless. It seems like there are no reviews on the aquavas which at the full system prices is not to surprising. The GLA tank seems to be out of stock and probably special order. Both aquavas and GLA recently put out aquascaping videos using their 120cm setups.

Im a bit reluctant to make the change as my 90p is really great and getting it in the first place was challenging.


I saw that Aquavas had their stuff on sale in December but i missed what the discounted prices were.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Are there any other tank makers that have good quality tanks?
I've heard of glass cages but I'm not really sold on them.. 
P.S. Maybe I'll drive to georgia and get your 90P from you if you decide to sell it!

I am not sure what size would be best but the 90P seems nice.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Hah yea, im pretty sure im going to move up to that 120cm after i finish the current aquascape im entering in this years IAPLC. Ill probably put it up for sale and if it sells great and if it doesnt great. 

The tank is the easy part. GLA or ADA are the ones I would pick if just buying the tank. In my experience finding a stand is the hard part. It seems to me most folks on here diy theirs. Which with my skill is never going to happen. 
My 90cm stand was a custom build through a reef lfs in atlanta area. I had the shop model it after a table i liked.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

mot said:


> Hah yea, im pretty sure im going to move up to that 120cm after i finish the current aquascape im entering in this years IAPLC. Ill probably put it up for sale and if it sells great and if it doesnt great.
> 
> The tank is the easy part. GLA or ADA are the ones I would pick if just buying the tank. In my experience finding a stand is the hard part. It seems to me most folks on here diy theirs. Which with my skill is never going to happen.
> My 90cm stand was a custom build through a reef lfs in atlanta area. I had the shop model it after a table i liked.


Nice!

Yea I built my own ADA style stand for my Mini M so I think it'd be pretty easy to scale up for a bigger tank. 
As long as you can use a ruler the carpentry isn't that hard.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Aquavas is a system setup only. I guess they have so much demand for these setups they can be picky on how people buy it.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes I see that stand in your Mini M thread. It is just amazing to me how you can do this. You definitely could build a bigger stand to match. If you have the room get the 120cm or you will be like me and wishing you had.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

This:http://www.landen-usa.com/

There is a local distributor near Boston that I can drive to.


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

The Mr. Aqua tanks with low iron glass look pretty nice to me, a bit better than the standard Mr. Aqua's. They have a newish one with LI glass that is similar length and width to a 90P, but a little bit taller (not as tall as a 90H).


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyCory said:


> This:http://www.landen-usa.com/
> 
> There is a local distributor near Boston that I can drive to.


Hmm.. Do you have any pictures of one of these?

free shipping and 150 dollars less than a normal 90P is very tempting.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

mot said:


> Hah yea, im pretty sure im going to move up to that 120cm after i finish the current aquascape im entering in this years IAPLC. Ill probably put it up for sale and if it sells great and if it doesnt great.
> 
> The tank is the easy part. GLA or ADA are the ones I would pick if just buying the tank. In my experience finding a stand is the hard part. It seems to me most folks on here diy theirs. Which with my skill is never going to happen.
> My 90cm stand was a custom build through a reef lfs in atlanta area. I had the shop model it after a table i liked.


That's a nice computer setup you have. What are the specs on it?

Also, is that a Herman Miller Aeron?


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Chlorophile said:


> Hmm.. Do you have any pictures of one of these?
> 
> free shipping and 150 dollars less than a normal 90P is very tempting.


I don't have their bigger tanks. Their reputation is not bad. It's one of the bigger tank companies in China.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> Hmm.. Do you have any pictures of one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> free shipping and 150 dollars less than a normal 90P is very tempting.



I just ordered one but it's not set up yet. Looks really nice, once unboxed, I'll get some photos.


----------



## maximusprime (Mar 4, 2013)

Mot, let me know if you decide to sell that 90p. My tank is all scratched up.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

frrok said:


> I just ordered one but it's not set up yet. Looks really nice, once unboxed, I'll get some photos.


+1 very interested in pictures of the silicone seams.

What size did you order and what do you think of the quality?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Rolo said:


> +1 very interested in pictures of the silicone seams.
> 
> 
> 
> What size did you order and what do you think of the quality?



Unfortunately I broke my hand and the tank is still in its plywood container. I haven't had the chance to really get a good look at it. Once I start the build I'll post it up. I ordered the 90p.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I finally got the landen set up. Its been taking me awhile with this build. I'm not rushing things. As promised here is a photo of the seams. they are very very nice. Good quality build. IMO.







[


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello

I am buying a NA tank, myself in few months, and they are great. Check out NATURAL AQUARIO

cheers


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

CrazyCory said:


> This:http://www.landen-usa.com/
> 
> There is a local distributor near Boston that I can drive to.


Is this place shut down? It appears aquavas aquarium price seem to sky rocket on their complete 120cm set-up.. I wish I gotten it when it was $2598.99 shipped.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

If you are good with a wet dry system filter, red sea has a rimless 90 gallon for $2,000.
Red Sea REEFER Rimless Reef Ready Systems for advanced hobbyists


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

mot said:


> The tank is the easy part. GLA or ADA are the ones I would pick if just buying the tank. In my experience finding a stand is the hard part. It seems to me most folks on here diy theirs. Which with my skill is never going to happen.


I'd make a second rack like the one on the other wall. Those thick planks on there look like they could carry a metric ton.


----------

